# Metallica threatens to sue Canadian tribute band



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

"Sandman, a.k.a. “Canada’s Tribute To Metallica” (we didn’t know they demanded sacrificial tributes from countries of the world, but live and learn), arrived at their London, Ontario gig Saturday night, only to be served with a 41-page cease-and-desist letter, courtesy of Metallica themselves..."

Rest of story here:

http://www.aux.tv/2016/01/metallica-threaten-canadian-tribute-band-with-lawsuit/


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

"And lo, go forth sweetest litigators, and spread thine good will amongst the faithful for your cause is just and your parchment amber like the sun."


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This happens all the time with more important things but this is just ridiculous. 




(jump directly to 1:25)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Cracked up at this line from the article:
"After all, as their lawyers (Damages Inc?).........."


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This is Lars being Lars, IMO. He was also all for free downloading of music - until they became superstars and it was coming outa his pocket. 

PUTZ!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> This is Lars being Lars, IMO. He was also all for free downloading of music - until they became superstars and it was coming outa his pocket.
> 
> PUTZ!


He doesn't do himself any favors in the PR department, does he? No idea how he is in real life but he always comes across as a complete jagoff,


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Jagoff is that the French way to say it. or even Yagov like in Russia. 

I like to make fun of my Butler's name Zigmund Pikzatoup. And our cook. Dina Zretti. 

I digress.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lars on the Loose.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sure this is great publicity for the cover band. 

If the band is using infringing on Metallica trademark logos, their lawsuit is probably a good idea.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Jagoff is that the French way to say it. or even Yagov like in Russia.
> 
> I like to make fun of my Butler's name Zigmund Pikzatoup. And our cook. Dina Zretti.
> 
> I digress.


Jagoff is street speak, brah!! Jackoff sounds overly formal to me... like how I'd open up a fancy letter. "To my dearest Jackoff... dost this correspondence find thou chafing?"


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess being a zillionaire is not enough for some, Its all about protecting the brand....uhh mean band. Muck Fatallica!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

to put us all at ease I'll get Dina Zretti to make some Fugetaboutit pie.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

as soon as i saw the thread title, i said "oh shit, someone let lars out of his cage again". it was the first thing they said in the article.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

not sure I understand...was the cover band actually using Metallicas logo somewhere, or just using a similar font for their own "Sandman" logo?
I actually understand the complaint if its the former, but not the latter.
in the case of the former, if that were allowed, you would see all kinds of unauthorized legitimate brand logos on products at Dollarama, for example.
if its the latter, I imagine it would be covered under some sort of parody or satire law.

people getting worked up for nothing....the PR is good for the tribute band, and its not like Metallica is looking to get any money for this. it actually cost them money in legal fees.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Update:

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...concile-over-cease-and-desist-letter-20160114

According to the article, neither the band nor their management had been told about it until it became news. Overzealous lawyer, eh?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The whole thing was *actually* over the logo, nothing to do with the music. But of course we all love to bash Lars and the rest, so the hatewagon got some traction for a day. 

People keep forgetting that entities are not their lawyers


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Lars drives his own hatewagon. His past remarks/opinions/actions/general disposition have ensured the wagon will never lose traction, and for pretty good reason. Regardless, the man was part of some classic albums among classic albums, so gotta tip my hat to that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He was also right about some things, which people like to forget. I'm not calling the guy a saint, I make jokes about him too.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

... and if he's right about a lot more things for a long time it won't be overshadowed by his relentless douchebaggery


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

From the National Post

Metallica apologizes for ‘overzealous’ attorney after Canadian cover band served with cease-and-desist papers

“Sandman should file the letter in the trash … And in the meantime, our attorney can be found 
at San Francisco International Airport catching a flight to go permanently ice fishing in Alaska,” 
said the band in a Wednesday statement.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

laristotle said:


> From the National Post
> 
> Metallica apologizes for ‘overzealous’ attorney after Canadian cover band served with cease-and-desist papers
> 
> ...


Genuinely cool and kind response on the band's part.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, the free publicity won't hurt the cover band.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

If they're the same 'Sandman' that I've seen years ago, then you'll enjoy the show.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

garrettdavis275 said:


> ... and if he's right about a lot more things for a long time it won't be overshadowed by his relentless douchebaggery


you know the old saying "one oh-shit = 10 atta boys".


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> you know the old saying "one oh-shit = 10 atta boys".


Truth


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A Metalica tribute band....

Personally I wouldn't go accross the street to see the real thing.

Suing a tribute band is a real show of grattitude (and character).


----------

